# High-Intensity Interval Training is Twice as Effective as Regular Exercise



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

High-Intensity Interval Training is Twice as Effective as Regular Exercise by Ethan A. Huff (NaturalNews) Recent research is indicating that traditional approaches to exercise that involve spending hours in the gym every day may not be the best way to stay strong and healthy. Interval training, a high-intensity type of workout that was originally created [...]

*Read More...*


----------

